# Cross Choice: How I Choose (For Current or Aspiring Color Neutral Solvers)



## jskyler91 (Jan 24, 2013)

The title says it all. Many people have asked me this question and so I figured I would make my answer into a video:


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 24, 2013)

That is a great video. My mind is not ready for the advanced thinkning that you do when planning a cross. I just look voor edges that are connected to their centers or opposite centers. You gave me some stuff to think about. Thanks.


----------

